# Naval Reserves - HMCS Star



## CanadianJoe (2 Apr 2013)

I'm interested in the Naval reserves, and would like to to join HMCS Star.  But I can't seem to contact them, I tried  905-972-4000 ext. 6753 which is the number on their website several times in the last few days but was never able to talk to anyone.  I also tried the e-mail listed on their website, but have not gotten a response.  Does anyone know of an alternative contact method, or a way to get more information?  I'm thinking the best option would be to simply drop by, but the "office hours" box on their website is blank, so I don't know when a good time to do this would be.  Also, I completed the CFAT, medical, physical and interview last summer when I tried joining the army reserves, would I need to do all of that again if I want to join the Naval Reserves?

Anyone served in the Naval reserves? I'd love to hear a bit about your experience there.

Thanks for your time   

_- mod edit to fix title spelling -_


----------



## CanadianJoe (2 Apr 2013)

I actually just got in touch with my recruiter from the summer, managed to find his contact info so I should be good   But I would still appreciate if anyone could share their experiences in the naval reserves.


----------



## navymich (2 Apr 2013)

What trade are you looking at?  It will help someone give you a bit more detailed opinion rather then the basic Naval Reserve info.


----------



## Frankonopolous (3 Apr 2013)

You said your enrolled for army right? Well to switch from army to navy you'd have to go through a Component Transfer (CT). It can take you from 6 months to two years to transfer in but before you can even think about transferring you'd have to complete BMQ and your trade qualification. I suggest go talk to the recruiters at the CFRC to see if you can switch the branch before your actually sworn into a unit. The operation nights for units as im aware of is every Tuesday 1900-2200, but these are the ROs for Manitoban reserve units, so yours might be different. 

Your comment about redoing your CFAT, Interview, etc confused me a bit, wasn't sure if you're re-applying or if you're already on the track to being active duty, so in the case I did misread it, and you actually are reapplying the answer is yes. With every new application you'd have to redo your CFAT, Interview, etc. 

My suggestion to you is figure out what trade / branch you'l be committed to through out your time with the CF, once that is in sort just do what you did before, and you just a tip, even though it's possible to switch from reserves to reg force, again it depends on your trade and if the job is open. I know guys at my unit that have been waiting yearrrrs to switch to reg force, so if your wanting to make a career with the CF, my advice to you is to go reg force right off the bat. 

Cheers!   -Frank


----------



## Smirnoff123 (3 Apr 2013)

Frank, I think you may want to re read the OPs post..

He only said he attempted to join the army reserves, it is my assumption that it did not pan out. Therefore no transfer required. Also, he did not mention anything about wanting to CT from the reserves to reg force in his post?

OP, I think that most of your tests should still be valid, provided you did well enough for your newly desired trade. You will most likely need another interview, as your last one applied to a different trade.


----------



## CanadianJoe (3 Apr 2013)

I'd like to be a Naval Communicator.  Its one of the positions they are recruiting for at HMCS Star right now.


----------



## CanadianJoe (3 Apr 2013)

C.G.R, Your right, I tried to join army reserve true the co-op because I was to young at the time to do weekend training.  Their was some 200+ applicants and only a dozen spots available, I was not one of the lucky few who got chosen.  And my recruiter said I was in top 20% on my CFAT, so I think I should be OK with that. 

But why would I need another interview? My interview for army lasted 15 minutes and all they did was read some papers on equality between genders and race in the CF, make me give my opinion on what was read and sign a paper saying I understood the rules and regulations.  My interview had nothing to do with my trade, is that unusual?


----------



## Frankonopolous (5 Apr 2013)

Nope, when I got my interview it was the exact same thing.


----------



## Monsoon (5 Apr 2013)

CanadianJoe said:
			
		

> But why would I need another interview? My interview for army lasted 15 minutes and all they did was read some papers on equality between genders and race in the CF, make me give my opinion on what was read and sign a paper saying I understood the rules and regulations.  *My interview had nothing to do with my trade*, is that unusual?


The exact problem is in bold. During your interview, the Personnel Selection Officer (regardless of whether you were aware of it or not) was screening your suitability for specific trades - the max of three that you identified your interest in. You may not have talked about those trades, but the PSO was definitely thinking about them and wrote his report on whether or not he felt you were suitable for those trades in particular. If you want to be considered for a trade that wasn't on your list when you were originally interviewed, you need a new interview to screen you for that new trade.


----------



## CanadianJoe (10 May 2013)

I just wanted to let you guys know I was enrolled yesterday night.  Thank you all for your help!


----------

